# Do you make a lot of threads, or usually just reply?



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

What it says on the tin.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would say I am 80:20 in favor of replying to threads over starting them myself.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I just reply, aside from a couple of threads I made when I joined. Even then I don't reply much, usually just a few a day. I do a lot more lurking than posting.


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

I usually reply, usually scared that someone has already started the thread I want to post


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I like to start threads but it feels like no one understands them


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

I usually just reply, but I've been really shy recently and sometimes write long responses only to delete it.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a possessed puntual poster.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Both. Depends on what I have to say.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never started a thread before, I just reply to them.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a poster, through and through. I have very high standards, so I only make a thread if I've got some REALLY great material.


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

I usually just reply/lurk, I don't like being the one initiate threads in most cases? 
Unless there's just something I'm super curious about and no one else has created a thread on the topic.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Lurker. Definitely.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

5 lurkers :mellow:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Most of the time I just post on threads rather than start them.
I do try and start them if I have an interesting topic though.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Making threads is too stressful >.> 

...though I only really post because I don't have any interesting topics to start.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

I usually just post. Or thank posts I agree with instead of posting myself.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Pretty much 99:1, at least, posting vs thread-making.

12,277 posts, 126 threads.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Lurk.......reply.....lurk some more.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I usually just post, but I'll create threads if I feel something needs to be addressed, or if I have a specific point of inquiry.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I have started a few threads but I mostly reply. Starting a thread and making the necessary responses can be stressful and time consuming.


----------

